

Top reason for Facebook unfriending: Too many useless posts  - labboy
http://www.networkworld.com/news/2010/100510-facebook-unfriending-colorado.html

======
mongx
i just use fb purity, and filter out all the junk comments
<http://www.fbpurity.com>

